# Heavenly naked portafilter



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi all.

I'm sure its been asked before but anyway, is it the Feama one from Happy Donkey that fits the Heavenly?

Just wanted to double check before I order it!

Cheers Shaun.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

That's the one that fits the Cherub so I believe the answer is yes.


----------

